# Can rabbits eay pea plants



## spunk (May 28, 2015)

Im growing snow peas and was wondering if i could feed the plants to them when im done harvesting my peas. They are very used safe greens and weeds and herbs. Tree leaves and bark too.


----------



## ladysown (May 28, 2015)

yes, they can eat the pea plants. remove any peas that are getting dry.


----------



## Azerane (May 29, 2015)

I was of the understanding the legumes were inclined to cause gastric upset, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ladysown (May 29, 2015)

i feed pea plants to my rabbits regularly and they have ZERO issues. Just no dried peas. You can feed bean plants as well.. just ZERO dried beans. I find they don't even touch the actual bean though, just munch up the leaves.


----------



## spunk (May 29, 2015)

I think i will i have some bean plants growing too. Yea ill feed them that too.


----------

